# Carcass



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Anybody else a fan?I stumbled across them on Spotify and I really like them:thumb:


----------



## GoldCoast (Dec 7, 2008)

I quite like some of it, not got any in my collection though.
This band have been around for quite a few years


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Early albums like Symphonies of Sickness is the best stuff from this band


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Love it, especially Heartwork.

Although I prefer The Berzerkers cover of Corporal Jigsaw Quandary.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have listened to them before although not get any of their albums. 

Isn't Arch Enemy the two brothers from Carcass current band?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your right Alex
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Amott


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have there album Swansong and its very good too.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw them back in the very early days when they used to knock about with the likes of the original Napalm Death line-up and Head of David types. They were a very different band back then - a whole new genre and they were very much at the forefront.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I hit the "speaker off" button after 2 seconds. Sorry..............


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to listen to stuff like this in my younger days.Whether it was to get in to the skirts of fellow metal fans im not sure.
Can tremember any of the bands or songs but
I do seem to remember one band i discovered (after i met my partner who decided my taste in music was crap) who i thought where entertaining though 




Folk metal ftw!

Im more of a maiden/metallica (old man sell out bands) fan now.


----------



## slim (Jan 6, 2010)

Good Morning, saw Carcass in Norwich years ago when they were
touring Heartwork. Great live band.
Not the type of thing I listen to much these days...
Must be getting old!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

for your folk metal needs.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I only own Heartwork which is a good album but not listened to it in years.

Think Bill Steer went on to form Firebird if i remember correctly. 

Anyone remember him when he was in Napalm Death and they were on a BBC Arena documentary about Heavy Metal? Him, Shane Embury and Mick Harris in that bedroom!! What a bunch of heroes!

Great days!!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

That's exactly the Carcass that I remember. I grew up in Cleckheaton and even though I was a young 'un back then, we used to "happen" across these bands with this new odd sound. One of the chaps we used to hang around with went on to form Peaceville records with all those kind of bands.

I saw Carcass and Napalm Death a few times back then. Saw Throat were another favourite. I followed Mick Harris through Napalm Death to Scorn (what a collaboration!) who I rate VERY highly and the Painkiller era was just inspired.

Glad someone remembers the "proper" Carcass.


----------

